# Cat repellent



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a weapons grade cat repellent- I’m sick and tired of those feline b?!&£@?s forever laying cables on my lawn


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

My brother uses a motion detector water sprinkler to good effect.
He's only got a small garden so the 2-3m range is adequate.
If you have a larger garden you'll need a few to gaurd the perimeter.
It's like watching a scene from Aliens 2 when the cats come :lol:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

To stop them sitting on the cars I squirt filtered water on the roof bonnet leaving massive water beads.
They are creatures of habbit and soon learn to find a dryer non beading car to sit on instead.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

We used a scatter gel called “get off my garden” when we re seeded a lawn our cat never went near it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

Cut up a starfish and spread the bits around. Works on seagulls also, apparently.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Gheezer said:


> Cut up a starfish and spread the bits around. Works on seagulls also, apparently.


:lol::lol: Right I'll get the spare starfish out of the bathroom cabinet and chop it right up!!  Do I cut it into big or small bits?? :lol:


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

hopefully not a chocolate starfish.&#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah our bathrooms crammed withem, they stink anorl!!
,


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Not sure how true but a builder of once said to mark the territory - so **** in a bottle and of you go lol


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Get a small supersoaker full of water and squirt them with it. They soon get the message.


----------

